
Ask HN: Are you really interested in office environment or company culture? - starikovs
Hi all!<p>Based on the Stackoverflow&#x27;s survey (https:&#x2F;&#x2F;insights.stackoverflow.com&#x2F;survey&#x2F;2018&#x2F;#job-priorities) I see that 13.6% of developers say that &quot;The office environment or company culture&quot; is the priority for them. But on the other side I don&#x27;t see much job postings which mention something about these things.<p>So, Is it really important for you? What is the most important for you 1) office environment OR 2) company culture?
======
ethiclub
>What is the most important for you 1) office environment OR 2) company
culture?

Office environment is either a subset of company culture, else has massive
overlap with it.

If you are asking for comparison between company culture and _physical_ work
environment (i.e. the tangible sites, facilities and decoration) again there
is massive correlation/causation between the two, and are very intertwined
subjects - Here is a fairly comprehensive overview of the current literature:

THE IMPACT OF THE PHYSICAL WORK ENVIRONMENT ON ORGANIZATIONAL OUTCOMES: A
STRUCTURED REVIEW OF THE LITERATURE - Paul Kegel

[http://jfmer.org/doi/full/10.22361/jfmer/76637](http://jfmer.org/doi/full/10.22361/jfmer/76637)

'Office environment and Company Culture' are bundled together for the above
reasons. - In summary, it isn't really possible to compare as an 'either/or'.
Data would be too noisy and interrelated to split, and if split would have
little value that could be derived anyway.

------
jerrre
I have a feeling this is mostly something that can break an otherwise great
job, mostly a negative modifier. So the default is no influence, so not worth
mentioning?

